# SPT - Spotless Group



## The Barbarian Investor (27 December 2004)

From $4.80 in Sept to $5.20 now and previous heights of $8.00...what do you thinkl of Spotless Group.. i'm watching them..


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 December 2004)

*Re: Spotless to move again?*

Hmm no thought's, ok, how about another stock i have on my watchlist- IBT, which i think has great potential, with student numbers increasing each year, fees paid up frone etc and it's a growing concern??

T.B.I


----------



## darwin dick (31 December 2004)

*Re: Spotless to move again?*

I do not like spotless (for long term!) maintance and hospitals are not good money makers


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (2 January 2005)

*Re: Spotless to move again?*

IBT's chart

I think it has potential and looking at the reports, high cash flows

T.B.I


----------



## Dutchy3 (9 October 2007)

Went LONG on this one today and yet faded slightly on the CLOSE ... will have to watch very closely now for a CLOSE below 4.15 ...


----------



## skc (19 August 2010)

Quiet thread... hanging onto $2 for dear life. Report coming out tomorrow (according to Business Spectator).




See if you can spot the similiarity with PRG chart 3 weeks back. PRG operates in the same market and was hammered on a less than steller profit update. 




SPT holders better hope that the profit numbers live up to expectations or otherwise - watch out below (possibly)!


----------

